# 11750 and 11730



## PCMOS (Aug 1, 2017)

My provider performed both procedures on the same DOS. I showed him in CodeX that 11730 is included with 11750. He, however, disagrees because the GSD lists 11730 as exposure/excision of nail bed/matrix. He states he performed an avulsion so he feels this is  a misprint in CodeX and he can bill these procedures separately on that DOS. Input please?


----------



## CodingKing (Aug 1, 2017)

These 2 codes cannot be billed together for the same nail. 11750 is a more intensive version of 11730. 11730 is performed so the nail can grow back. 11750 in addition to remove of the nail, the matrix/nailbed is killed off so the nail doesn't grow back.

Found this old presentation:
https://kindsvatterevents.com/AAPPM/2012BootCamp/FREDERICK - The Basics of Coding Pittsburgh.pdf

11730/11732 - Involves separation and removal of the* entire nail plateor a portion of nail plate* (including the entire length ofthe nail border to and under the eponychium)

11750 - requiring separation and removalof the *entire nail plate or a portion of nail plate* (includingthe entire length of the nail border to and under theeponychium) followed by destruction or permanentremoval of the associated nail matrix

Medicare for example doesn't even allow 2 codes if different sides of the same nail



> The descriptions for CPT codes 11730, 11732 and 11750 indicate partial or complete. These CPT codes are representative of all services performed on that nail on a given date of service. When right or left borders of a nail are involved, a separate code should not be reported for each border.


----------

